# Bsod hidclass.sys



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm running 64bit Windows 7 Professional. It's a 3 day old installation as I was getting terrible BSOD's but the issue is they don't seem to have stopped with a fresh install. Which leads me to think that it may be a hardware problem :sigh:

I'm running an i5 2.67GHz, with 4GB of DDR3 ram (I forget the clock speed), a Radion HD 4870 on a Gigabyte GA-P55-UD4 powered by a Corsair 550W powersupply.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

I suspect your Logitech Gamepanel drivers are the cause. I suggest installing an updated copy of the drivers, or removing it altogether.

There is a July 6, 2010 version of your ATi drivers. Please install it from here: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Aug  7 17:00:56.066 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:00.486
BugCheck C9, {220, fffff88007bcc818, fffff9802ef44dc0, fffffa800698ed90}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for LGVirHid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for LGVirHid.sys
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_220
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Aug  7 16:52:48.252 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:06.298
BugCheck C9, {220, fffff88007bad818, fffff9802c7c0dc0, fffffa8006caed90}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for LGVirHid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for LGVirHid.sys
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_220
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Aug  7 16:50:49.432 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:57.852
BugCheck C9, {220, fffff88007a99818, fffff9802ce20dc0, fffffa80065682c0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for LGVirHid.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for LGVirHid.sys
Probably caused by : HIDCLASS.SYS ( HIDCLASS!HidpMajorHandler+0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_220
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Aug  6 07:32:04.499 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:09:36.919
BugCheck 4E, {99, 265c3, 2, 63842}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Aug  6 02:20:53.860 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:20:55.281
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8000664440, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+3e4 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Aug  3 21:17:27.052 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:36.552
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002944deb, fffff88002729980, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

That is the updated logitech drivers so I've removed them completely. I'll give updating my video drivers a try as well and report back if i crash again sometime today.


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Computer crashed sometime last night. Going to turn verifier back on and post a new dump once i get something.


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's the new crash dumps. They were collected in safe mode. I don't have the html report because I'm not stable for long in normal mode. If you need it I can turn off verifier and try to collect it before windows finds the Memory Corruption again.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Please remove Avast, at least until we get this sorted out. Here is the removal tool: http://files.avast.com/files/eng/aswclear5.exe

Replace it with Microsoft Security Essentials: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

Update your ATI drivers to the July version: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

Try a RAM test.


JK said:


> Download a copy of *Memtest86* and burn the ISO to a CD using *Iso Recorder* or another ISO burning program. Boot from the CD, and leave it running for at least 5 or 6 passes.


Try this video card test: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100356-video-card-stress-test-furmark.html

...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Aug  9 16:08:30.490 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:43.536
BugCheck 1A, {5003, fffff70001080000, 93, 9500100126}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29771 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  dllhost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Aug  9 16:25:19.321 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:14.757
BugCheck C1, {fffff900c6d82f90, fffff900c6d8202a, dda068, 32}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!DelQEntry+6a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_32
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Aug  9 16:40:42.724 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:27.160
BugCheck C1, {fffff9808482ae40, fffff9808482a12a, a141c0, 23}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCheckSpecialPoolSlop+9a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_23
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Aug  9 15:57:47.052 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:45.488
BugCheck C1, {fffff98038010f60, fffff9803801062a, 7140a8, 32}
Probably caused by : USBPORT.SYS ( USBPORT!USBPORT_Core_iCompleteDoneTransfer+45f )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC1_32
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Aug  9 15:49:36.593 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:50.013
BugCheck D1, {68, 2, 8, 68}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+260 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Aug  9 15:51:12.072 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:42.962
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002378870, fffff8800491ede0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObpCreateHandle+300 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  lsm.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Aug  9 15:47:36.865 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:50:15.285
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8000659dc0, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+3e4 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Avast uninstalled and replaced with the microsoft security essentials. The video drivers were already updated before the most recent bluescreen in the dump. Ran furmark for 10min with no artifacting and the heat never went above 82C (hot but not unusual for the HD 4870). Ran 5 passes of memtest and came back with 0 errors.


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Memory Management Bluescreen while browsing the Internet just now. I'm not sure how things are organized in the attachment but only the most recent one would be new.


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Got a new bluescreen while playing World of Tanks that I hadn't seen before. Said something about dxgmms1.sys

I would edit these into my previous posts but I seem to not be able to edit after 30min or so.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Try running the Furmark test for a few hours.

Do you have another video card you can try in that machine? Perhaps borrow one from a friend, or rob it from another computer.

...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Aug 10 16:02:19.845 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:26:30.265
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8000029670, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!NtGdiCreateDIBSection+3e4 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Aug 11 02:05:33.251 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:04.671
BugCheck 50, {fffff8a00cccbae8, 0, fffff8800442d9ed, 0}
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_APERTURE_SEGMENT::EvictResource+25d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Aug 11 01:32:41.785 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:36:57.206
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000005, 0, 8, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Aug 10 19:54:38.049 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:51:31.470
BugCheck 1A, {41284, 14485001, deb4, fffff70001080000}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+4a83 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41284
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Ran furmark for 3 hours. Temps never went above 83C, no artifacting at all. I unfortunately do not have another video card I can use atm.


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Didn't crash at all yesterday but the Bluescreens are back with a vengeance today.

The dumps were gathered from safe mode, not sure if that'll change any of the info they have or not.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

You might try taking the computer to the local PC shop and having them test the video card.

Test hard drive: http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html

Test CPU: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100352-cpu-stress-test-prime95.html

...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Aug 13 14:57:09.811 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:30:28.231
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80006642c0, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33906 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Aug 13 15:37:14.136 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:55.182
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa80006642f0, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33906 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Aug 13 19:35:29.375 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:42.421
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa8000664470, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33906 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Aug 13 19:30:03.051 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:14.097
BugCheck 1A, {41790, fffffa800004df70, ffff, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33906 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Aug 13 15:31:31.749 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:33:34.169
BugCheck A, {fffffffffffffff8, 2, 0, fffff80002c841dc}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiInsertTimerTable+1cc )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

So I switched back to Firefox from Chrome (I had changed because firefox crashes semi-often) and my bluescreens have stopped but Firefox still crashes several times a day. I'm sure the two problems are related but I'm not sure how.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Your previous system files show dozens of Windows Update failures, system service crashes including - 

- SysMain = Superfetch
- MsMpEng = Windows Defender
- CryptSvc = Cryptographic Services

- wot.exe = Wheel of Time

I also count at least *24* BSODs that began on 3 August 2010 within minutes of the OS installation. Given the sheer number of *0x1a* (memory management error), I would definitely suspect RAM. However, it is possible that the 0x1a BSODs were referring to virtual memory, which brings us to the HDD. 

One of the first things your system post-OS installation did was run chkdsk on drive c: - 


```
[font=lucida console]
Event[2313]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
  Date: 2010-08-03T18:25:42.000
  

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.


One of your disks needs to be checked for consistency. You
may cancel the disk check, but it is strongly recommended
that you continue.
Windows will now check the disk.                         

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
  57856 file records processed.                                         

File verification completed.
  37 large file records processed.                                  

  0 bad file records processed.                                     

  2 EA records processed.                                           

  28 reparse records processed.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
  85088 index entries processed.                                        

Index verification completed.
  0 unindexed files scanned.                                        

  0 unindexed files recovered.                                      

CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
  57856 file SDs/SIDs processed.                                        

Cleaning up 100 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 100 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 100 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
  13617 data files processed.                                           

CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
  1390744 USN bytes processed.                                            

Usn Journal verification completed.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

 488280063 KB total disk space.
  14731436 KB in 43777 files.
     35256 KB in 13618 indexes.
         0 KB in bad sectors.
    140243 KB in use by the system.
     65536 KB occupied by the log file.
 473373128 KB available on disk.

      4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
 122070015 total allocation units on disk.
 118343282 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
00 e2 00 00 3e e0 00 00 d2 d3 01 00 00 00 00 00  ....>...........
0e 00 00 00 1c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts. 
[/font]
```

I see two internal HDDs - 


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
500 GB - WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA0 ATA Device

1 TB - WDC WD1001FALS-00J7B1 ATA Device

[/FONT]
```
Windows is installed on the 500 GB HDD. Run HDD diagnostics - 

http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?modelno=WD5000AAKS&x=7&y=18

If HDD diagnostics check out, disconnect the 1 TB HDD, wipe the 500 GB HDD with KillDisk, then install Windows 7 onto newly formatted HDD.

KillDisk --> http://jcgriff2.com/killdisk_imgburn.html

Please know that these HDD findings do not rule RAM, video or other hardware failure out. I believe chkdsk running so quickly after the new Windows 7 installation warrants a closer look at the HDD before replacing other hardware parts.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Tested both HDD's and they tested fine. Reinstall went fine and the computer seemed to be running fine for a few days after that till i suddenly started getting various BSOD's again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The *17* BSODs has 4 different bugchecks - primary ones - 

(12) *0x109* = critical structure (kernel) corruption

(3) *0x1a* = memory management error

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

BSODs began on 5 September 2010. When was Pando Media Booster installed? Check Reliability monitor -
START | type *perfmon /rel*


Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_Zilulil_Windows7x64_09-13-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_Zilulil_Windows7x64_09-13-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Sep 13 02:21:07.166 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:40:43.587
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpDereferenceKeyControlBlock+71 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`02f7355d fffff880`031af9f8 fffff880`031af260
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Sep 12 19:39:14.954 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:29:57.000
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!SmEventSQMStreamRow+6 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02e0dbf6
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Sep 12 17:08:09.579 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:00.625
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`95b245a7 b3b7465e`e82f17ad fffff800`02d15820 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Sep 11 21:11:14.751 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:51:32.172
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`964d28be b3b7465e`e8c9fac4 fffff800`02d4d830 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Sep 11 01:51:31.685 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:29.105
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42837 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  MsMpEng.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff800`02bc13b0 00000000`00000008 fffff800`02bc13b0 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Sep 11 01:39:54.202 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:12:44.248
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`9645d8e7 b3b7465e`e8c2aadd fffff800`02da5780 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Sep 10 20:26:00.475 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:00:42.895
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33906 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  taskeng.exe
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`00689370 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Sep 10 19:24:29.302 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:52:39.722
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`956d7aaf b3b7465e`e7ea4ca5 fffff800`02d3d929 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Sep 10 18:31:02.586 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:00.006
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`9541271e b3b7465e`e7bdf914 fffff800`02cf4cc3 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Sep 10 18:28:15.579 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:00.625
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`957958dd b3b7465e`e7f62ad3 fffff800`02d55820 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Sep 10 05:46:25.580 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:38:00.626
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`9669d7ba b3b7465e`e8e6a9b0 fffff800`02d8d840 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Sep 10 04:07:33.105 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:03:33.526
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`97f5c79e b3b7465e`ea729994 fffff800`03134bd0 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Sep  9 06:59:53.676 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:18:13.097
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`9865750b b3b7465e`eae24701 fffff800`02d24dac 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Sep  8 23:40:31.796 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:48:06.842
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`982c769c b3b7465e`eaa94892 fffff800`02d24dac 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Sep  6 00:08:52.789 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:00:22.209
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33906 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00041790 fffffa80`006642c0 00000000`0000ffff 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Sep  5 22:07:41.666 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:05:15.087
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`9857778d b3b7465e`ead44993 fffff800`02d44c10 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Sep  5 19:01:35.979 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:36:58.025
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+29f57 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_5003
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  WoW.exe
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00005003 fffff700`01080000 00000000`000367db 000367dd`0016cfb6
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Pando was installed just yesterday when Lord of the Rings Online went Free to Play.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Memtest ran overnight for 17 passes and had 0 errors.


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

bumping. Haven't BSOD'd today or yesterday but unfortunately that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If 3rd party driver is the cause, Driver Verifier will help flush it out - 

Driver Verifier --> http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Driver Verifier has been on for a while. Haven't seen any BSOD's that labeled a driver. The number of BSOD's I've gotten seems to have gone down somewhat for whatever reason but they are by no means gone. I attached another of the dumps. If one of them is actually caused by the Verifier and you can find the date-number I can attach the windows minidump associated with it.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

When did Daemon Tools Lite get installed? Be sure to remove it, and then uninstall SPTD with this tool: http://www.duplexsecure.com/download/SPTDinst-v174-x64.exe

Install this Realtek driver: http://218.210.127.131/downloads/do...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Sep 29 22:33:54.248 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:56.684
BugCheck 50, {fffff80002bc13b0, 8, fffff80002bc13b0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42837 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  aim.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Sep 29 22:30:42.747 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:55:15.183
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc000001d, fffff88006e73100, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!IppPendPacket+68 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c000001d
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Sep 29 15:34:15.593 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:26:46.014
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc000001d, fffff88007b0c9a0, 0, 0}
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!IppPendPacket+68 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c000001d
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  PMB.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Sep 29 15:04:44.570 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:50.006
BugCheck A, {28, 2, 0, fffff80002d08518}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiFindNodeOrParent+0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Sep 29 14:51:42.366 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:26.412
BugCheck 3B, {c000001d, fffff80002dbd929, fffff88009239b70, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/font]
```


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

I installed daemon tools when I needed a DVD drive emulator to install some MSDNAA programs from .ISO's for my classes. 

Installed and removed the things you mentioned. I will report back if I get more blue screens.


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Frequency of BSOD's has definitely gone down, but they don't seem to be completely gone yet.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

It seems like it must be hardware, but I can't tell what.

Do a test with Prime95. Actually, do two, one with Small FFTs and one with Blend: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/100352-cpu-stress-test-prime95.html

Watch Speedfan while you do.

What PSU are you using?

...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Oct  6 14:34:58.585 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:05.631
BugCheck A, {fffff80002f78c06, 2, 0, fffff80002d017a2}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!RtlDispatchException+122 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

My CPU definitely seems to be running hot. It idles at 48C very quickly hits 70C and continues to go up. I stop it there because I'm not sure what exactly is the heat tolerance for the i5. The PSU is a Corsair 550W.

Should I get an aftermarket CPU fan?

And I'm not sure if this is related but firefox and specifically flash has a habit of crashing randomly.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

PSU seems okay to me. I'm no expert there though.

Have you tried cleaning out the dust from your case? Take a can of compressed air, and blow out the CPU fan/heat sink. Give any dust filters a good washing.

When you're done, run the Prime95 Large FFTs test again, and see if that helps the temps any.


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Cleaned out the computer case and the cpu heatsink/fan. Still idles at 48C and when I ran the test it quickly got very hot. I let it get to 81C before stopping it as it was still climbing.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I ran the last *15* BSOD mini kernel dumps. Bugchecks all over the place = indicative of unknown hardware failure

(1) *0x109* = critical structure corruption (kernel code)
(1) *0x19 (0x3,,,)* = bad pool header; pool freelist is corrupt
(1) *0x1a* = severe memory management error
(1) *0x1e (0xc0000005,,,)* = kernel threw an exception - memory access violation
(1) *0x24 (0x1904fb,,,)* = NTFS File System = potential HDD issue; 0xc0000005 exception found (0x1904fb) = memory access violation
(2) *0x3b (0xc000001d,,,)* = system service threw an exception = illegal program instruction attempted, e.g., division by zero
(1) *0x50* = invalid memory referenced
(3) *0xa* = driver attempted to access pageable (or plain bad) memory
(2) *0xbe* = driver attempted to write to a read-only memory
(2) *0xd1* = same as 0xa

Update your LogMeIn app -

```
[font=lucida console]
hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)
[/font]
```
https://secure.logmein.com/

Many of the dumps were VERIFIER_ENABLED, but named Microsoft OS drivers and ATI video.

Update ATI video driver only - not CCC - http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx

Run memtest86 + - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

Run *chkdsk /r* on ALL drives

Run HDD Diagnostics on both internal HDDs - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html
- WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA0 ATA Device
- WDC WD1001FALS-00J7B1 ATA Device


Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_Zilulil_Windows7x64_10-22-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_Zilulil_Windows7x64_10-22-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Oct 22 15:35:58.593 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:49.013
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02d1d942
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Oct 22 15:25:11.671 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:38.717
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsFcbTableCompare+3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
Bugcheck code 00000024
Arguments 00000000`001904fb fffff880`095ce5e8 fffff880`095cde50 fffff880`012d7173
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Oct 19 21:44:20.211 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:12.257
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+64401 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0000000b 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02c6b9c6
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Oct 19 15:58:37.664 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:11:22.084
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiRelinkStandbyPage+c6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_8884
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
Bugcheck code 0000001A
Arguments 00000000`00008884 fffffa80`00624390 fffffa80`0060abc0 00000000`00000502
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Oct 13 14:32:49.949 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:41.369
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+40ec0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa80`252e6da0 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02c8e940 00000000`00000002
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Oct 13 14:28:14.863 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:57.284
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+409b4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000BE
Arguments fffff800`02cf4db0 00000000`02cf4121 fffff800`00b9c370 00000000`0000000a
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Oct 13 11:33:40.982 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:49.028
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTimerExpiration+f2 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000000`00000009 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`02c823f2
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Oct 12 22:52:03.708 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:29:32.754
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!FilterMatch+4f )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`037aa270 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Oct 10 01:26:11.509 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:40.929
BugCheck D1, {fffff7fff2c99610, 2, 8, fffff7fff2c99610}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetioAllocateAndReferenceNetBufferListNetBufferMdlAndData+21 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff7ff`f2c99610 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffff7ff`f2c99610
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Oct 10 01:19:39.197 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:50.243
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c000001d fffff800`02dbd929 fffff880`07751580 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Oct 10 01:16:07.906 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:33:30.327
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+409b4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  Steam.exe
Bugcheck code 000000BE
Arguments fffff800`02cf4db0 00000000`02cf4121 fffff880`09833890 00000000`0000000a
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Oct  9 00:50:33.681 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:55:46.101
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+15e5 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_3
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000019
Arguments 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`077f2010 fffffa80`076f2010 fffffa80`077f2010
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Oct  8 18:53:32.459 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:16.505
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c000001d fffff800`02dfd929 fffff880`08e8beb0 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Oct  8 18:36:52.355 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:31:22.401
BugCheck D1, {fffff880017cfaf0, 2, 8, fffff880017cfaf0}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!NetiopIoWorkItemRoutine+3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff880`017cfaf0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffff880`017cfaf0
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Oct  7 17:28:22.838 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:11:11.259
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 00000109
Arguments a3a039d8`9644177d b3b7465e`e8c0e9e3 fffff800`02d3d929 00000000`00000001
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Hamachi is up to date as far as I can tell. Updated the ATI drivers, ended up having to reinstall CCC as well due to it not liking me just uninstalling the drivers. Ran the tests, they all came back clean (extended test for WD and 11 passes on Memtest).

The most recent 2 crashes in the zip happened after i finished everything. The others were before or during the various tests.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The 3 most recent BSODs were all VERIFIER_ENABLED and flagged the MagicISO driver -

```
[font=lucida console]
mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 05:34:07 2009 (49A3CD1F) -  - MagicISO SCSI Host Controller driver - http://www.magiciso.com/
[/font]
```
Remove MagicISO.

Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_Zilulil_Windows7x64_11-06-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_Zilulil_Windows7x64_11-06-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Nov  6 17:27:38.422 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:37.842
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcdbus.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcdbus.sys
Probably caused by : mcdbus.sys ( mcdbus+36823 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_81
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`00000081 fffffa80`04d56260 00000000`0000008a 00000000`00000000

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Nov  6 15:19:50.964 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 0:06:52.010
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcdbus.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcdbus.sys
Probably caused by : mcdbus.sys ( mcdbus+36823 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_81
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`00000081 fffffa80`05e87260 00000000`0000008a 00000000`00000000

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Nov  5 15:00:55.743 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:40.163
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mcdbus.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mcdbus.sys
Probably caused by : mcdbus.sys ( mcdbus+36823 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_81
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`00000081 fffffa80`06714ca0 00000000`0000008a 00000000`00000000

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Removed it. Still getting stop errors (not as common now but still 2 in 3 days).


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Remove Hamachi:

```
hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)
```
Open up the side of the case, and aim a house fan at the motherboard. Then run Prime95 again, until it fails, or for 1 hour.

Meanwhile, it would be a good idea to start looking for spare video card to test. Borrow one from a friend, maybe, or go to the local computer store and get one there. Just be sure you can return it if it turns out not to be the problem.

...Summary of the dumps

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Nov 10 00:58:15.836 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:22:34.882
BugCheck 1A, {411, fffff6fc00017928, 4290000074fd4860, fffff6fc50020d91}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for MpFilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for MpFilter.sys
Probably caused by : MpFilter.sys ( MpFilter+fcc9 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_411
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

Removed Hamachi. Do you want me to run Blend, Large, or Small tests in Prime?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Try the Small and Blend tests.

Also, if you can try out another video card, that would be good.

Did you use Memtest86+ to test RAM, or the Windows Memory Diagnostic?

Finally: are any parts still under warranty?

...Summary of the dumps 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Nov 15 19:00:35.389 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:04:46.435
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x109_VRF_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Nov 13 17:31:14.594 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:00.014
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x109
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x109_VRF_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Nov 12 16:31:45.362 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:57.408
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDispatchException+1b9 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c0000005_VRF_nt!KiDispatchException+1b9
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Nov 12 16:21:41.925 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:39.971
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+33906 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41790
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41790_VRF_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+33906
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

I used Memtest86+ to test the ram altho the windows memory diagnostic has never found an issue with my RAM either. I doubt any of the parts are still under warranty unfortunately.


----------



## Zilulil (Aug 7, 2010)

I think I actually found a spare old video card in the house. I'm not sure it actually works tho. Also I seem to mostly crash when the computer is starting up or when I'm browsing the internet. Almost never when I'm playing a game.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

That makes it sound almost like a PSU or RAM problem.

Try running Memtest86 immediately after the machine has been off for several hours (like overnight).

You might as well give that video card a try, if it will work. We know it's a hardware problem, so we can try to do everything we can to limit it down to the specific piece.


----------

